# Got Attacked Today



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

My pit bull and I got attacked by a lab today in a pet store. The parents were letting their five year old kid walk their full grown lab and he pulled free and attacked us. We're okay, but I'm so angry. My dog was a bait dog. He doesn't need that. Not to mention when my dog started screeching in fear, laying on the ground literally screeching, people started telling me to "control my dog." I almost killed the dog, the parents and the kid. And the pet store didn't do anything! The parents gave the dog right back to the kid, and he came after us again so I picked up my pit and ran out of the store. We ended up accidentally stealing a bag of dog treats, but I don't even care.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha good for you for stealing the treats. I hate when parents let kids walk their grown ass dogs. Just sucks in general, Glad you and your pup were not hurt!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow some people need to be smacked. Was this petstore a big chain like pet smart or anything? If it was I would voice a complaint to the head office and tell them what happened and what the reaction of THEIR employees was. Ridiculous. We have been attacked by a lab as well , almost same thing young kids were walking him and he got lose. These " family " dogs they claim labs are , are getting to be a bad named breed. To much bad breedings going on producing unstable dogs. I can say I would never buy a lab unless importing it from over seas, Been hearing alot of bad storys involving Labs lately.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Wow some people need to be smacked. Was this petstore a big chain like pet smart or anything? If it was I would voice a complaint to the head office and tell them what happened and what the reaction of THEIR employees was. Ridiculous. We have been attacked by a lab as well , almost same thing young kids were walking him and he got lose. These " family " dogs they claim labs are , are getting to be a bad named breed. To much bad breedings going on producing unstable dogs. I can say I would never buy a lab unless importing it from over seas, Been hearing alot of bad storys involving Labs lately.


There are decent Lab breeders out there, you're just probably not going to find them in common places. You'll find the out in the fields.

But let's look at any breed that's become popular and easily accessible. What happens? Idiots breed dogs that shouldn't be bred. It's sad that we allow our own kind to screw up dogs so badly.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

I called the manager and yelled at her. It was a Pet Supplies Plus in Michigan. I will NEVER shop there again. The lab ripped through my shirt and they just let the people wander around the store like it was no big deal.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Good for you! I hope you and your dog are okay. If I worked at that store and saw that kid walking that dog, good god I'd be all over that.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. They didn't do anything. Meanwhile my mom is INSISTING it's my dog's fault because sometimes he flips one of her dachshunds. Can I just say how many times her damn dachshunds have bitten me and drawn blood? AT LEAST a dozen times, and that's just ME. Her favorite has bitten me, her, the mailman, the air conditioning guy, my sister, 3 or 4 of her school friends, my old roommate, the vet... But my pit, who has never put his mouth on anyone, is the aggressive one because he's displaying a normal animal behavior?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> There are decent Lab breeders out there, you're just probably not going to find them in common places. You'll find the out in the fields.
> 
> But let's look at any breed that's become popular and easily accessible. What happens? Idiots breed dogs that shouldn't be bred. It's sad that we allow our own kind to screw up dogs so badly.


Exactly Celeste people think it is just the bully breeds since that is all they see on the media in the negative light. Really the breeds that suffer the most are the ones popular at the moment, everyone sees a quick pay day and breeds that particular breed. Paying no mind as to what they are producing temperment and health wise. Labs have always been known as a great family dog but the way the uneducated breeders have run with them they are so far from there original package. Im sure there are good breeders out there but like any breed in this situation its hard to find them. Find a good working strain somewhere where they use them for hunting still, Same as any breed so far from there original purpose now .


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

That is awful, and I'm glad you got treats out of it. Yeah I had people fuss at my pit for defending himself against peoples dogs that are out of control. Just because they are small breeds don't give them a right to act bad. Also I heard that labs are the worse for biting kids though many people see them as the "family" dog. I have a lab mix and I'd rather have a kid around my pit then her. It can't all be just bad breeding, I think a lot of the issue has to do with people not training their dogs. They think the dog is a dog and don't need attention and will learn how to be good on its own. They end up being guard dogs and getting lose and biting someone.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

AJ, EXACTLY. When they came after me for the second time, I screamed "control your dog!" Some lady said "maybe you should control YOUR dog, he's the one growling." I said "My dog was a bait dog and this dog just laid him out on the floor because this kid can't control him. He has the right to be scared. Notice how even though he's growling he's heeled to my side. That's called training. My dog is a great dog. But even if he was aggressive, it doesn't matter, because I'm not the one letting him drag a 5 year old up and down the aisles!"


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, people can be so ignorant to blame others than themselves. I have dealt with many people that see small bad behaviors my pit does as a bad pit bull stereotype. Even though hes still a pup and I'm still training him. When my dog bit another dog (not bad) but after that dog bit him like three times and continued to bark at him I heard things like that dog is a pit and he will turn on you and don't take him walking because he will go after someones dog or a person and you will get sued. I never had any issues on walks.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

I would of pulled out my knife and stabbed the dog to death if it happened to me. I would simply slice its throat, I'm pretty sure you have the right to defend your self against another dog attacking you, but you should check your local laws first.

Do you carry a pocket knife? if not you should get one.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Buck187Hunter said:


> I would of pulled out my knife and stabbed the dog to death if it happened to me. I would simply slice its throat, I'm pretty sure you have the right to defend your self against another dog attacking you, but you should check your local laws first.
> 
> Do you carry a pocket knife? if not you should get one.


I think you have the wrong forum the mass murdering Dog slaying website can be found at im crazy i need help - Google Search
Maybe one of those links can help you.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

On a srs not depending out what state you live in mace is acceptable if you are attacked.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

phrlandy said:


> I think you have the wrong forum the mass murdering Dog slaying website can be found at im crazy i need help - Google Search
> Maybe one of those links can help you.


Yeah what ever....if any dog attacks me I have the right to defend my self. when I leave my house every day I expect the unexpected and I am prepared and trained in self defense and using weapons.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Buck187Hunter said:


> Yeah what ever....if any dog attacks me I have the right to defend my self. when I leave my house every day I expect the unexpected and I am prepared and trained in self defense and using weapons.


Slitting a family dogs throat is a little much don't ya think? 
Kicking it seems more reasonable ...


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

For some reason, labs of any color hate my guy. Problem is the same with people who let their kids run apesh-- through stores and restaurants. In their mind, their little angel can do no wrong. 

Same as people whose corgis/____shepherds run all over the place and interfere with other dogs that are nicely playing with each other. "hehe oh he's a corgi he wants to herd everything." Then they get plowed over because they are chasing a couple of 40 or 50 lbs dogs who are having a game of chase.

I will say though most corgi owners are aware their dog being dumb is why it got run over. Not so much for the lab owners I've seen.

There is one lab who is just over a year who always chases my dog and beyond just play barking and growling he will grab my dogs face and pull. Not just nipping like all dogs do when they play, it will grab on like it's trying to pull his lips off. His owner usually has his head up his butt just chatting away like he is at the water cooler looking the other way. Even the owner owners have said something dumb like "oh Gauge is a hunting dog thats why he does that."

My dog is only about 18 mo so most of the time he just thinks the other dog is playing. 

Boxers are another breed I see that always have to get into the mix and take dogs playing and wrestling into a near brawl. 

Just one of those things, with a pit bull 'looking' dog you have to be 10x as aware as all the other owners who are in the corner talking about recipes while their "family" dogs run crazy all over the place. 

I was at one dog park and some guy had three small pointer type dogs who were going nuts all over the place starting fights with other dogs while he and his wife just stumbled around looking for earthworms or something.

The only dogs I've ever been bitten by are chihuahuas 

The most tolerant dogs I see are GSDs /malinois.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

wich location was this store ?


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Buck187Hunter said:


> Yeah what ever....if any dog attacks me I have the right to defend my self. when I leave my house every day I expect the unexpected and I am prepared and trained in self defense and using weapons.


People that have mind sets like you should not own our breed, don't get me wrong i would go to any measure to protect my dogs, but you just sound arrogant.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> People that have mind sets like you should not own our breed, don't get me wrong i would go to any measure to protect my dogs, but you just sound arrogant.


And I would lean toward disagreeing with you. I feel as if you are not prepared you cant define yourself. Now my training or what I have on me is not the point. Nor would I go straight for the kill, but I will protect me and mine.

At least people with dogs (of any kind) should carry Bear Mace or something similar, if you wont carry a weapon. there is a posting here on it, I will try to find it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Vilebeast said:


> And I would lean toward disagreeing with you. I feel as if you are not prepared you cant define yourself. Now my training or what I have on me is not the point. Nor would I go straight for the kill, but I will protect me and mine.
> 
> At least people with dogs (of any kind) should carry Bear Mace or something similar, if you wont carry a weapon. there is a posting here on it, I will try to find it.


Exactly my thoughts! In the USA, you have the right to protect/defend yourself against any attack, be it by human or animal! I fight to win, not to lose, lol.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> People that have mind sets like you should not own our breed, don't get me wrong i would go to any measure to protect my dogs, but you just sound arrogant.


I don't think you could judge what kind of dog I shouldn't own since you don't even know me in real life.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I can see Bucks point and feel he should be able to protect himself. I took my dog out for a run last week and we came to a bridge where a family was coming over it on bikes , so I moved aside to let them pass. As the dad passes he says " Oh we have a dog" im like Ok , so ? just as this huge black shephard comes running around the bikes and charges us . I had enough time to take my dog who was on a choke chain and swing him around to get him out of the line of attack and put myself in the middle { i fully expected to get bit here, I knew what I was doing. Smart ? I dont know but I did it}. within a flash I had the shephard on me growling bearing teeth trying to get my dog.owners did NOTHING as I yelled for the dog to get off me. I grabbed him to pull him off myself and got jabbed in the hand by the upside down prong they had on him. Finally the 20th time they called him { as they are riding away , they never even stopped} he ran over to them. I yelled at the mother so loud , its an leash only park and there answer was "Oh" and rode off. I have never been so angry in all my life , ontop of that my dog puked 3 times fromhaving to be choked out to keep him safe from the other dog. When I got home I was determined I was going to get the gun and start running with it from now on { we have had other dogs rush us before, not this bad but it happens often}..

After I had time to calm down a bit , few drinks lol. I realized even if I had a gun there was no way I would have gotten it out in time to help. I have mace now although that can be a hazard on yourself to use as well you really need to pay attention to wind patterns or you could be using it against yourself and your dog. I think the knife is a smarter thing to carry , you can use it close up and there is no back firing on you as you get with bear spray or mace. 

this may seem cruel and uneeded Phrlady to you but have you ever been involved in a dog attackÉ have you ever had a strange dog face to face with you showing teeth and acting aggressive? have you been bit by a strange dog or had to take your dog in for stitches and vet care after being attacked? I love dogs of any kinds but as the same with my kids they will come before anyone elses. I would rather injure or kill someone elses dog that they didnt love enough to begin with to keep them safe and protected as I do mine with something called a LEASH , then to have to pay with my own life or my dogs life because of it. 

Unfortunately here we are not allowed to carry knives of any sort on you. I am getting a concealed weapons permit though that will allow me to carry some sort of protection.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

That dog would be missing some teeth if it did that to me..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> And I would lean toward disagreeing with you. I feel as if you are not prepared you cant define yourself. Now my training or what I have on me is not the point. Nor would I go straight for the kill, but I will protect me and mine.
> 
> At least people with dogs (of any kind) should carry Bear Mace or something similar, if you wont carry a weapon. there is a posting here on it, I will try to find it.


Amazon.com: SprayShield Animal Deterrent Spray: Pet Supplies spray sheild was recommended at the training class i went to.

and i dont disagree with Buckhunter about the knife either. sometimes for dogs, sometimes for people lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Buck187Hunter said:


> I would of pulled out my knife and stabbed the dog to death if it happened to me. I would simply slice its throat, I'm pretty sure you have the right to defend your self against another dog attacking you, but you should check your local laws first.
> 
> Do you carry a pocket knife? if not you should get one.


Yeah and you would be arrested and go to jail for excessive use of force, and animal cruelty, especially from killing a dog that was not seriously dangerous in a pet store......with children...

some savage loose dog then yeah all with ya there.


----------



## LoveMyBully17 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some idiots should not be allowed to own an animal period. A while back I was at the park for a walk, (didn't have my pit with me at that time) and a man was there with his Siberian Husky. He told me I could approach the dog because the dog was "people friendly." I bent down to pet it, it lunged at me, and nearly bit in to my wrist, then nearly took a chunk out of my calf, as I stood up and jumped back. Called the cops on the dude for having an aggressive animal in a park, near children, and left. >.< I was irate.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah and you would be arrested and go to jail for excessive use of force, and animal cruelty, especially from killing a dog that was not seriously dangerous in a pet store......with children...
> 
> some savage loose dog then yeah all with ya there.


It WAS a dangerous dog. It came after my dog, and when I stepped in to pull him off he grabbed my arm and shook it. Thankfully, he only got my shirt, but he ripped it up. What would that mouth have done to me or my dog?


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

There are plenty of ways to protect yourself then a knife to slit a dogs throat.
There is something wrong with you if you feel comfortable cutting a dogs throat and watching it die regardless of anything that dog could or would do.
Its in humane plain and simple.
Bear mace. You foot plain and simple kick the hell out of it. Or better yet don't take your dog in places where possible conflicts can occur.
be proactive don't wait for something to happen .
Just my 2 cents .


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't say I could kill the dog, I couldn't. I am buying bear mace today. But I DID want to clear up that the dog was clearly dangerous. When I say it attacked, it ATTACKED.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Hayden K. said:


> I didn't say I could kill the dog, I couldn't. I am buying bear mace today. But I DID want to clear up that the dog was clearly dangerous. When I say it attacked, it ATTACKED.


I know u didn't. U did the right thing given the circumstances that's why I repped you.
But some user's on here are a little more violent then the average bear
........
Anyway take precautions, stay safe, and enjoy your dog


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Hayden K. said:


> I didn't say I could kill the dog, I couldn't. I am buying bear mace today. But I DID want to clear up that the dog was clearly dangerous. When I say it attacked, it ATTACKED.


Make sure you dont get your dog with it on accident!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

phrlandy said:


> There are plenty of ways to protect yourself then a knife to slit a dogs throat.
> There is something wrong with you if you feel comfortable cutting a dogs throat and watching it die regardless of anything that dog could or would do.
> Its in humane plain and simple.
> Bear mace. You foot plain and simple kick the hell out of it. Or better yet don't take your dog in places where possible conflicts can occur.
> ...


Bear mace works in some occassions but can be used against you just as easily. You have to have time to think when using that , the wind , how close the dog is. I know when that shephard was on me kicking wasnt an option there was no way to get a good enough kick with him already on me. You sound like you havent been involved in an attack before and your comments just really make no sense to those of us who have been in that situation.

Dont take you dog where conflicts can occur? they can occur ANYWHERE , in neighborhoods peoples dogs can get out , it happens. In ANY park irresponsible people with unleashed dogs. The way you word it you think everyone should keep there dogs at home.

And its inhumane to cut or shoot a dog who is visciously attacking you or your dog? Im sorry but I have had vet bills due to other peoples dogs luckly the cases were all minor , but if a dog was attacking me biting me or trying to or to my dog I have no issue harming a dog. Human aggression IMO should not be tolerated in ANY breed and I feel human aggressive dogs should be put down . What if this was a kid the dog was attacking? would you still feel shooting or knifing the dog is inhumane? Im sorry but you sound like a PETA member.

{ A dog who just charges you , which has happened here before as well I dont get to upset over. It's the ones who jump on you to attack and are showing aggressiveness that I see no issue with harming to protect yourself. }

Same as people when walking out here and get attacked by bears or cougars do you feel a swift kick is all they need too? or is harming those animals ok? just seeing where you draw that line.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> Bear mace works in some occassions but can be used against you just as easily. You have to have time to think when using that , the wind , how close the dog is. I know when that shephard was on me kicking wasnt an option there was no way to get a good enough kick with him already on me. You sound like you havent been involved in an attack before and your comments just really make no sense to those of us who have been in that situation.
> 
> Dont take you dog where conflicts can occur? they can occur ANYWHERE , in neighborhoods peoples dogs can get out , it happens. In ANY park irresponsible people with unleashed dogs. The way you word it you think everyone should keep there dogs at home.
> 
> ...


 I agree, it sounds as though we shouldn't take our dogs out in public, in order to avoid these types of situations.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Exactly my thoughts! In the USA, you have the right to protect/defend yourself against any attack, be it by human or animal! I fight to win, not to lose, lol.


Not arguing with your sentiment, but, where I live..a person who is attacked with anything less than deadly force , by law, is obligated to retreat..unless on their own property. Don't know, but that may be the case in may places.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Joewilly said:


> Not arguing with your sentiment, but, where I live..a person who is attacked with anything less than deadly force , by law, is obligated to retreat..unless on their own property. Don't know, but that may be the case in may places.


You're probably right, but I refuse to stand by and just allow someone or something to attack me. I will do anything in my power to remove myself from the situation, and if I can't get away, then I'll fight back! Curring out is NOT an option for me.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Well FL and TN have the right to self defense states (i know there are more states, but I dont know about them). Meaning if you attack me or anyone i know or you are trespassing on my property or anything i own (including my car) I can shot to kill.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

phrlandy said:


> There are plenty of ways to protect yourself then a knife to slit a dogs throat.
> There is something wrong with you if you feel comfortable cutting a dogs throat and watching it die regardless of anything that dog could or would do.
> Its in humane plain and simple.
> Bear mace. You foot plain and simple kick the hell out of it. Or better yet don't take your dog in places where possible conflicts can occur.
> ...


i dont think u have seen an attack in progress. my exbf picked up a "pit mix" from a friend years ago and when that crazy dog went after our landlords mini schnauzer, nothing my exbf or the landlord did would stop that dog. kicked in the tail, kicked in the face, kicked in the jewels. even a maglight hit over the head didnt make him let go. finally my ex shoved the flashlight in his mouth and re-directed the bite. the lil dog survived somehow and we gave the crazy dog back to the original owner who tired to pawn him off on us.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Vilebeast said:


> Well FL and TN have the right to self defense states (i know there are more states, but I dont know about them). Meaning if you attack me or anyone i know or you are trespassing on my property or anything i own (including my car) I can shot to kill.


:clap: Thank you! Georgia has no self defense law in place, so in the case of a woman being physically abused/assaulted by her boyfriend, if she did anything to defend herself that caused harm to him, they would both go to jail! But, here in TN you don't even have to be touched to take a warrant taken out on someone for assault, and I know this first hand!


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

I can _promise_ you that "retreating" wasn't an option. And it wasn't like I was taking my untrained brand new untested dog to a dog park and letting him go. I took my well mannered highly trained pit bull with me to a store we've been to a thousand times before. I don't think that was a misjudgment on my part. 
I've said it before, and I'll say it again: _I have no problem with people owning potentially dangerous animals._ I have snakes, tarantulas and scorpions. But the thing is you HAVE TO BE RESPONSIBLE. And so many people jus tchoose not to be


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm glad you & your dog is okay. I think that in this situation that you had the right to use self defense. Meaning if you only had a pocket knife & this dog is attacking you and/or your dog you can use it. I know it seems cruel,but what would you rather happen the dog kill her or the dog die? I would much rather for the dog to be dead than for her or anyone else to be hurt. I also don't blame her for having her dog in public. I mean what are we supposed to do keep our dogs locked up because they are wrongfully labeled by the media as bad dogs? By saying we shouldn't take our dogs out for a walk,run, or to the pet store with us you're basically saying that the media is right & most of the fights that happen are because of our dogs.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a LAB. Just give him a good kick in the ribs and He'll probably leave you alone. Labs have NO drive and should be fairly easy to discourage without going over the top.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You're probably right, but I refuse to stand by and just allow someone or something to attack me. I will do anything in my power to remove myself from the situation, and if I can't get away, then I'll fight back! Curring out is NOT an option for me.


I have to dissagree. If three naked chicks attacked me, I think I'd just go with the flow and see what happens
Sorry, adding humor where I think it is needed. Of course, if you're attacked it becomes a fight or flight response and you do what you have to in order to protect yourself/dog. It's not something you want to do, or take pleasure in, it's self-defense. It is a very personal situation and I'm not going to pretend to know how I'd handle certain "attacks", nor would I judge someone whose actions differed from mine. Talking like "Joe Hard_ss" on the internet is easy, but to tell you the truth I'd be afraid, I'd hate to kill a dog (and even some humans), I'd do whatever I could to defend myself in the split second I'd have, and I'd probably be shaken up for awhile. This is why I never have my MP3 player with me on walks and why I avoid certain high risk areas. LOL I don't even put the hood on my sweatshirt up in fear that my view would be obstructed. Paranoid? Yes, but hopefully safer. BTW, this isn't directed toward you Bev...I just realized that it may appear so. I was more or less commenting on the "I'd do this, or I'd do that" tough guy type of remarks that can be said so easily when someone else is involved....and throwing in my brand of comedy as well


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i dont think u have seen an attack in progress. my exbf picked up a "pit mix" from a friend years ago and when that crazy dog went after our landlords mini schnauzer, nothing my exbf or the landlord did would stop that dog. *kicked in the tail, kicked in the face, kicked in the jewels. even a maglight hit over the head *didnt make him let go. finally my ex shoved the flashlight in his mouth and re-directed the bite. the lil dog survived somehow and we gave the crazy dog back to the original owner who tired to pawn him off on us.


Grabbing the dogs collar and choking it out would have dropped it without beating the shit out of it for being DA. If no collar grab a rope or leash...

That is a dog that is DA attacking another dog which most all of our APBTs would be the same, however a dog attacking a human (especially a lab that doesn't have the bit, hold, shake feature the APBT comes with) is not going to put up the same show.

I fully agree this dog should be dealt with and I personally would have been all over that owners ass after putting my dog in the car.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Grabbing the dogs collar and choking it out would have dropped it without beating the shit out of it for being DA. If no collar grab a rope or leash...
> 
> That is a dog that is DA attacking another dog which most all of our APBTs would be the same, however a dog attacking a human (especially a lab that doesn't have the bit, hold, shake feature the APBT comes with) is not going to put up the same show.
> 
> I fully agree this dog should be dealt with and I personally would have been all over that owners ass after putting my dog in the car.


ok i see how that was read incorrectly. i didnt mean for that to sound like the dog was getting the  beat out of it. i was not there at the time only my ex and our landlord. so i was relating what i was told. i was only using it as an example that what phrlady was suggesting about kicking the dog might not have worked.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll never understand why parents let their kids have control of their dogs in a pet store. You can almost guarantee you will encounter another dog there. If you have an ankle biter dog then sure, let your kid walk it around the store but any dog of decent size should be controlled by the parent at all times.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi folks... i must agree with the majority of you good folks... Yes defend yourself & your pup that's for sure & also we can't stop taking our beloved bulldogs out into the public cause of idiots like that family... I have the situation happen to me all the time & i always get the worst of it caus emy hounds are full grown and when some foo foo dog comes charging i'm jacking my hounds up into my arms & getting all scratched up cause they are going nuts for me to release them... But when a big hound comes at me I only yell once to the owner to grab their dog or i'm gonna release mine & so far so good... not one person has taken it slow to grab their dog once i say that & luckily i haven't been bit.. but the second they lally gag to retrieve their dog or i get bit then the $hit will hit the fan ten fold 'cause I will be releasing my hound & using him/her as my deadly weapon... I carry a pocket knife everywhere I go (it's a must in Brooklyn...lol..) & have no problem using it but my 1st option is to fight fire with fire... multiple dogs on any of my hounds, well then im in there like swim wear... im getting my hands dirty for sure...


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't use my dogs as weapons. I know what they could do that dog if I let them. I also know the repercussions that come from that. I'm not having my dog tagged with a Dangerous Dog label because some idiot can't control THEIR dog.
Open forums are easy prey to the people like Collenn Lynn and her minions at dogsbite. They WILL use quotes like you posted as 'proof' that owners of these dogs know they are dangerous. Just something to keep in mind. =)


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Just something I thought about and its not that easy to answer.... 

To everyone that says they would use brutal force or that they would use a pocket knife on another dog.... Would you use the same force on your own dog if it had to attack another dog?


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Bluedrake said:


> Just something I thought about and its not that easy to answer....
> 
> To everyone that says they would use brutal force or that they would use a pocket knife on another dog.... Would you use the same force on your own dog if it had to attack another dog?


I don't have to worry about that, because I have control over my dog. but *if* my dog attacked someone or their dog, I would expect nothing less. on that note if my dog attacked any person without cause and there was nothing medical wrong, I would have him PTS.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I fully Agree with Vilebeast here, I also don't put my dogs in that situation , I always have them leashed and in control. If my dogs were off leash and attacked someone's dog I would expect that owner to protect there dog with any means necessary. If you don't want brutal force used against your dog it's a very simple solution keep them on a LEASH and in CONTROL. I don't think anyone here should be judged on how they would handle the situation as most here are lucky enough to have never been involved in an attack. Your opinions on using weapons may very well change once you are in that situation. 

Although I have to say I would much rather use a weapon or tool of some sort vs setting my dog on them. The media would have a hay day and it wouldnt matter who started it the "pitbull" type dog would be the one in the papers. Plus I have has vet fee's due to dogs attacking mine I sure dont need anymore, not to mention the scars. Honestly when the shephard came at me the 1st thing that came to my mind is I dont want scars on my dog .

Really if you dont want someone using bear spray , a knife or worse on YOUR dog, it's a simple solution LEASH and CONTROL. Comes down the simple phrase Redog uses "Don't set your dog up to fail".


----------



## bonliveson (May 9, 2012)

i took my (late) pup to the dog park twice, and both times we had to leave, 'cause trouble was brewing. the first time was due to a small dog that just wouldn't leave my bon alone, as she sniffed along the fence. 

the second time was due to to two dogs (siblings?) that were instigating matters and, again, just wouldn't leave her alone. once i had gotten my dog on her leash and was going to leave, the owner of the two trouble makers tells me, "your dog is a bully!!" what a knucklehead!

also, i noticed that often when my dog was annoyed by another, she'd always turn her back to the agitator, then turn and growl/bark when they got to close, but never engage. does anyone know what this means?


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been around: Pits, Rottweilers, German Sheperds, etc etc.

I have been attacked by 4 dogs my entire life: Pomeranian, Poodle, a Chi hua hua, and a Lab.

Its the small ones that are the most aggressive I swear. I have 4 dogs. Pitbull (pup), Rottweiler, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, and a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier mix. Guess which of the 4 has bitten me, and is the most aggressive.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the above. If I let my pit run around the store and he attacked another dog and someone had to use brutal force to get him to stop, I'd be sad, but I'd understand. This is why I DON'T LET MY DOG RUN LOOSE IN PUBLIC PLACES.

You can have a dog aggressive dog. You can take that dog places and do stuff with it. But you HAVE to take responsibility for it.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Kingsgurl said:


> I don't use my dogs as weapons. I know what they could do that dog if I let them. I also know the repercussions that come from that. I'm not having my dog tagged with a Dangerous Dog label because some idiot can't control THEIR dog.
> Open forums are easy prey to the people like Collenn Lynn and her minions at dogsbite. They WILL use quotes like you posted as 'proof' that owners of these dogs know they are dangerous. Just something to keep in mind. =)


I understand your thoughts here but in that type of situation my thoughts are gonna be 1) protect my hound 2) warn the owner of the attacking hound (if no immediate response is taken by said owner) 3) self preservation & 4) self protection (defense)... if someone or something is trying to physicall harm me or my hound(s) im gonna give what I get... my old lady is going on 9 & cgc certified & a great dog around all others.. she got attacked by a beagle mix in a dog park & i controlled her but the beagle mix kept coming so I was holding him back with my body & pushing it away with my leg & the guy took his sweet time & was yelling at me not to kick his dog.. then finally gets to his dog & starts talking crap about pitbulls when my dog was just sitting next to me & got attacked by his dog... she got roughed up & i got scratched up but i was the enemy.. so I know what you mean, but because he was an a-hole & took his time not caring then that is why my response is now what it is.. I had to spend money to get my dog checked out not him..


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

responsibilty is the key.. im constantly being called an a-hole because i see people walking their hounds with out a lead/leash & i tell them that its against the law.. when they come back at me with sarcasim or aggression I clearly state that im happy my dog(s) are not out here... i ask them "what would happen if your dog ran across the street after a squirel or cat or another dog??" typical answer is i got'em under control... 
it sucks to say but sometimes people like that need to loose or get their pet hurt for them to realize to be responsible.. I don't wish that on any pet but some people need to learn the hard way...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What I don't understand is how folks have forgotten the sating "If it has teeth it will bite, if it has hooves it will kick" ...Oh yeah I forgot , that expression went the way of "personal responsilbilty"...


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Glad that you and your dog are ok. If I said it once I have said it a thousand times..you can't fix stupid!!! The parents are idiots, their child could have been seriously hurt by their own dog!!! I hesitate to take my dogs into PetSmart and Pet Co and other pets stores like them because some of the people that do bring their dogs in to those places have no control over them and I have even seen a little puppy running around with no lead and their owner on the other side of the store...I mean really??? The same goes to dog parks, I don't ever want to put my dog into a situation where they have to defend themselves. When I want to bring my dog into a store to train to listen to me during distractions I bring them into Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nd judFirstly, let me start off by saying that I realise I am late, and should have posted earlier, but I had to say my 2 cents worth!



Buck187Hunter said:


> I would of pulled out my knife and stabbed the dog to death if it happened to me. I would simply slice its throat, I'm pretty sure you have the right to defend your self against another dog attacking you, but you should check your local laws first.
> 
> Do you carry a pocket knife? if not you should get one.


And secondly,lol, this sounds like my alter ego- and I'm a girl- but in my defense, I do live in South Africa.

My late dog did get attacked one day while out walking, and it was very traumatic for both me and my dog. Luckily, the owner was around (that time- he was MIA for the other 500 times), and he eventually had to rugby tackle his dog to the ground and throw him over his shoulder just so that we could walk away. Let me say, that if I did have a knife on me, chances are I would have used it. However, since then I have found a better means of protection. 
A TAZER BATON! 
I have carried it with me everytime I take my dogs for a walk and it works wonders (for both dogs and deviants alike). It is about as long as a break stick
and just the sounds seems to scare them off. However, if I do get a chance to ever actuallyuse it properly, the satisfaction I would get would be indescribable.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluedrake said:


> Just something I thought about and its not that easy to answer....
> 
> To everyone that says they would use brutal force or that they would use a pocket knife on another dog.... Would you use the same force on your own dog if it had to attack another dog?


If they attacked another dog no I would not use that kind of force and I wouldn't want that kind of force used on mine.There are ways to stop a dog fight.
But I think the main thing that some of you are forgetting in this particular incident is that this dog went after her too.
So you're damn right I would.I would use any kind of force I felt necessary to get away and if my dog did this same thing I would expect the other person to do the same.There is no excuse at all for any kind of HA.The person would be doing me a favor so I wouldn't have to put them to sleep myself


----------

